# Espoma Garden Tone



## The Poet (Jan 19, 2016)

Fellow farmers,


   I am experimenting with Espoma granulated fertilizer. 
Read the label! Espoma is a very highly complete organic fertilizer. 
{And I studied Ag, {Range and pasture management, Pecan orchard management and "your cow & calf business"} 
   Farming indoors is totally different however.

   First I ruined all my soil, because I didn't realize the granules take a long time to break down, I over fertilized. 
The instructions say once every month is enough to fertilize a house plant but I was sprinkling a bit on top every 2-3 weeks not realizing the granules are really hard and don't go away hence fertilizer build up and the roots just stopped growing. 
  'Species/specific' fertilizer is good advice but for the expense. 

   I made an experiment using what turned out to be my best two clone mothers. 
I took a 'Satori' and an 'OG' from ogs and gave them less than a tablespoon of Espoma when I transplanted them to 3 gallon containers. 
That has been long enough for them to grow to two beautiful clone mothers each 28" tall. 
Perfect in every way and I have never fertilized them once since! At least two months and they are as beautiful dark green as I have ever seen a plant. 
   28" on one application of fertilizer!
   Cost... about a dime!
   {Compared to $35.-40. with the Bio-vegan}

   In another experiment I sprinkled Espoma in a jar of water to see how long it took to dissolve and it has only been a few days but the granules are still in the bottom of the jar. 
    ie. a long time.

   My point is that Espoma at planting in veg... will last till the flip!
I have spent $11. and it will last 5 years! do as good of a job as Bio-Veg which at $35. a bottle per crop X 5 crops... X 5 years...

   I just figured out how to save $1,000.00 over a 5 year period! 
The Espoma is as good or better but just apply once. 
Don't let it build up in your soil as it won't 'wash out'. 
But after vegging with one application the soil can be used for flowering, using a liquid fertilizer. By then the soil will be cleared of 99% of the Espoma and ready to be used again for vegging. 

   The Espoma and the Bio-flores are compatible.


                              Thank you...


                                      The Poet...&#9834;


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2016)

That is great Poet. I used to use it at the base of my pots so by the time the roots got there it would feed. I liked it. It is very strong.. Glad you got it all figured out.. Mojo Poet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2016)

I just love Espoma products and use several of their products religiously when growing in dirt and with my veggies.


----------



## The Poet (Jan 20, 2016)

Rosebud and The Hemp Goddess,


                    Thank you...&#9834;  {bowing}


                              The Poet...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 27, 2016)

I've read and seem that brand in gardening store had thought about getting it to use for my next grow for flowering, so it's good all the way through huh?


----------



## The Poet (Jan 27, 2016)

Wordwar-...



   No!  'the flip' is as long as the experiment has gone.


   The Espoma was applied {just a little pinch} when they had been out of the cloner and in dirt for a week. 
Then 3/4 tbsp when going into a 2 gallon pot and that's it! 

   The experiment was to see how much 'granulated' fertilizer was enough. After poisoning my dirt from 'buildup' so bad that it had to be thrown out,  this experiment was to see what a plant needed. 
Maybe my plants would have grown better/faster with liquid fertilizer but they made 28" and looked sturdy. 
They went into flowering and I have seen, that 'one application' of Espoma will last longer then one would think. It will last 2 months!
And as I use... 'the same soil' when transplanting from 2's to 3's. I don't give them any more after the first 3/4 tbsp. 
It is not needed and would 'over nute' my soil beyond the point of further usefulness.

   About Espoma for flowering, I wondered that myself because the ingredients in the Espoma are actually right for 'veg' as well as 'flowing'! 
I'll do a trial with one plant using Espoma from:
 'first dirt to harvest' and get back you guys.


                                  Thank you...

                                                                                The Poet...&#9558;




.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 27, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Wordwar-...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   thanks!!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 27, 2016)

The Poet said:


> Wordwar-...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Right on if you get to it before I do def post something and ill do the same&#55357;&#56841;


----------

